# Priceless Photos - Part II



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Kid stuck in vending machine...sadly enough, this made CBS 2 News.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Kentucky Fried Chicken Heads


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

They should have thought this out more...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

What exams?!?!?!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Interesting motto for a meat company...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Headlines!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry about that...here, have some roses.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Responds to the name.....oh, nevermind.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Saddam Hussein is a state trooper?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Nothin' like a drunk pumpkin...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Easter is CANCELLED!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Mmmmm...finger-lickin' good!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Drink up, buddy! :goodjob:


----------

